# Identifying wood grips



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

How does one kow what is what? The only thing I can find on the inside of these grips I have is the date. They have the S&W emblem on the side, other than that not marks I can find.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jake870 said:


> Any ideas? Thanks.


I tried squinting, but it didn't help.

Maybe you could post _better_ pictures?


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

squinting, I liked that one. Asked the wife to help me out with the pic's, tomm night going to post up several sets of grips if all goes well.

Thanks


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Trying to post a pic of my grips,*

Please help identify these grips, they are all approx the same size. Thanks much.

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj99/jbsteinman/DSC02860.jpg


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The lighter one (bottom right) looks ot be rosewood. The darker ones with the more pronounced grain look to be a cocobolo.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Can you tell what frame size? Thanks


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

the middle one top row looks like a 686/586 style (L-frame).. Look at my Avatar.

But if you can take the picture in a direct plane it would help better..Taking the picture from an angle tends to distort some of the details..


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't tell the frame size by the picture.

They look to be either K/L frame or N frame. 

All but the bottom left are S&W factory square butt target grips. The top 3 are newer than the bottom 3. The bottom 3 have what is called a "football" cutout for the extractor, while the top 3 have a large recess for a speed loader. The top 3 are probably from the 80's or early 90's, while the bottom 3 are probably from the 70's. I don't know anything about the bottom left. That's about all I can tell you. There are some very knowledgeable people at The S&W Forum who could probably tell you more (and probably better).


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the help, these are ending up on flea bay, just wanted to know how to describe them.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jake870 said:


> these are ending up on flea bay, just wanted to know how to describe them.


What you might want to do is show the inside of the grip next to a ruler. That way a bidder can see the measurements before he bids. Good luck.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I don't need the grips, hopefully someone wants them.

Will do the ruler thing.


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

It may be the lighting, but they look alot lighter than the cocobola that I work. They may be Desert Ironwood.


----------

